# Ice auger help



## cam355 (Feb 15, 2008)

Hello everyone im not sure if im posting this in the correct place but I have an older power ice auger that is called a TML-35 and i cant seem to find any parts for it. (mfg. out of business) the problem im having is with the clutch, the clutch drum broke so i machined a new and much better one so thats fixed now i need new springs and its back up and running. can anybody point me in the correct direction or maybe have an old junker that they would be willing to part with. Any help would be great. Thanks Harold


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Just throwing this out there....could the motor be a Tecumseh? Hence TML? Tecemseh Manufaturing?

Just a guess....


----------



## sullyxlh (Oct 28, 2004)

cam355 said:


> Hello everyone im not sure if im posting this in the correct place but I have an older power ice auger that is called a TML-35 and i cant seem to find any parts for it. (mfg. out of business) the problem im having is with the clutch, the clutch drum broke so i machined a new and much better one so thats fixed now i need new springs and its back up and running. can anybody point me in the correct direction or maybe have an old junker that they would be willing to part with. Any help would be great. Thanks Harold


If ya got the old ones
Maybe check out a place that sells chainsaws and try to find a match.


----------



## cam355 (Feb 15, 2008)

No thats the problem the name is Trail manufacturing they were in Canada nobodys ever heared of them so they dont seem interested in helping. I stopped by the Weingartz store today and it seemed like they couldent get me out fast enough. ill take pics of it and post them. thanks for the reply. Harold


----------



## cam355 (Feb 15, 2008)

Heres some pics the springs that are in it are what i have been trying to make work without luck.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

FERG 06 is the resident small engine guru, you might want to send him a PM. He knows his stuff.


----------



## cam355 (Feb 15, 2008)

U of M Fan said:


> FERG 06 is the resident small engine guru, you might want to send him a PM. He knows his stuff.


 
Thanks i will pm him


----------



## FERG 06 (Oct 6, 2006)

PM replied to.


----------



## cam355 (Feb 15, 2008)

FERG 06 said:


> PM replied to.


 


Thanks for your help Ferg 06.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

cam355 said:


> Thanks for your help Ferg 06.


Ferg is the man!!!!


----------



## FERG 06 (Oct 6, 2006)

Didn't help him out much, yet. :sad:
Did give him some suggestions though.


----------

